# Cackle Hatchery



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Does anybody know about Cackle Hatchery I was looking to buy some chicks from them but was wondering if they're a good and popular company. Also does anybody know how long it takes for them to ship and arrive?
Thanks!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Does anybody know about Cackle Hatchery I was looking to buy some chicks from them but was wondering if they're a good and popular company. Also does anybody know how long it takes for them to ship and arrive?
> Thanks!


yes. I have not personally ordered from there, but many of my chicken friends have. Almost non of the chicks die, and they are very efficient on shipping time. I am not sure exactly how long it takes to ship, but you should consider buying from there.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yes. I have not personally ordered from there, but many of my chicken friends have. Almost non of the chicks die, and they are very efficient on shipping time. I am not sure exactly how long it takes to ship, but you should consider buying from there.


Oh that sounds good! Only problem is they won't be hatching chicks till another year and I didn't plan on that long to wait..


----------

